# My husband wants a divorce



## Jesika-davis (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi, my name is Jesika. I have been with my husband for over 3 years and we have only been married 9 months. My husband has a bad drinking problem and is on probation and I have been there for him since day 1. we have 2 children. He told me last week he wanted a divorce and kicked me and the kids out. I do not want this divorce at all. I want my family to whole again. I don't know what to do. His brother tell me my husband says he misses me. I just want him to stop being so mad and let us come home. I need help.


----------



## Jesika-davis (Jan 1, 2014)

He says that other people do not need to know our problems and won't do it. We have tried to get him to stop. He did for like 8-9 months and we got married when was sober and now, life just sucks. I'm in cali with my parents. He's still in NM and he is just so mean it makes it worse and he has talked to our kids once.


----------



## Jesika-davis (Jan 1, 2014)

I know, I guess he wants this divorce. He says he does not love me or want anything to do with me. He says it sucks coming home to an empty house but he has to deal with it. I hate that I have no choice but to give him this divorce cause it's a "no fault" state.


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

Jesika,

Unfortunately, dysfunctional people cannot maintain functional relationships. You married an addict. Addicts will always choose their addiction first.

Sounds like he has a criminal history, as well.

Get some IC. Find out why you would choose someone like this as a partner. Better for you to learn this hard lesson now, as opposed to later in life.

I'm baffled at how he legally kicked you and the kids out.


----------



## ReGroup (Dec 6, 2012)

How did he kick you and the kids out?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GutPunch (Nov 2, 2012)

Please read the book codependent no more. I think it will help you cope with your present situation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jesika-davis (Jan 1, 2014)

He just told us to get out. We had no where to go but my parents out here in cali. I have never dealt with anything like this before, so I did not know how to handle the situation.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Jesika-davis said:


> He just told us to get out. We had no where to go but my parents out here in cali. I have never dealt with anything like this before, so I did not know how to handle the situation.


He was a drunk long before you married him, no?


----------



## Jesika-davis (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes, he was, but he was not bad like this. He's been in jail for it twice. 3 weeks ago he broke down and said he needed help so bad and he did not want to lose us and I did all I could till he went to a Christmas party at his job and I told him I have to call his probation officer and after that he was the meanest person ever.


----------

